# Mehrere Motore über eine Leitung führen



## maxi (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gibt gerade eine Diskussion.
Kollege will über eine 25 Adrige Leitung 25x1,5mm´2 fünf Motorstromkreise führen.
Sein argument natürlich " Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht", "Die anderen machen das auch alle so"

Ich habe gelernt das ich laut VDE 011 Teil 520, glaub Klapittel 528.1.2 (Weiss nicht mehr sicher) nur einen Stromkreis pro normaler Leitung verwenden darf.

(Klar gibt es Sonderanwenungen von Schlappkabel, die für andere Anwendungen gefertigt wurden, aber das hat wenig mit normalen Anlagenbau zu tun)

Hat von euch schon irgend jemand mal gesehen das über einen 25 oder 50 Adrige Leitung mehrere Drehstrommotore (Mit eigenen Motorschutzschalter und Schüzansteuerung) über einen Klemmkasten angefahren wurden?

Ich persönlich bring das den Azubis im ersten LEhrjahr bei, dass man das nicht darf. Anscheinend gibt es aber andere Ansichten.

Grüße und schon mal Danke für Antworten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat von euch schon irgend jemand mal gesehen das über einen 25 oder 50 Adrige Leitung mehrere Drehstrommotore (Mit eigenen Motorschutzschalter und Schüzansteuerung) über einen Klemmkasten angefahren wurden?


 
ja habe ich schon gesehen, Armdicke Kabel mit 200 - 300 Adern, für 40-50 Antriebe


----------



## online (20 Juli 2009)

Gibt es bei uns auch bei vielen Mashinen.


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

Ist durchaus erlaubt.

Die Vorschrift ist aus der Installationstechnik, wo man im allgemeinen keinen Hauptschalter und keine eindeutige Zuordnung der Stromkreise hat.

Das zusammenführen ist aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt.
So darf es in diesem Fall nur eine Netztrenneinrichtung geben, die alle Leitungen freischaltet, es dürfen keine Spannungen in der Leitung sein, die z.B. vor dem hauptschalter abgegriffen sind oder z.B. Frempotentiale aus anderen Anlagen.
Die Leitung muss so bemessen sein das die höchste anzunehmende Leitungsauswahl zutrifft.

usw..


----------



## Sesssko (20 Juli 2009)

Da du von Motoren sprichst, gehe ich von einer Maschine aus. Demnach ist die DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1) von 2007 anzuwenden (Sicherheit von Maschinen - Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen - Teil 1: Allgemeine Anforderungen).

13.1.3 Leiter von verschiedenen Stromkreisen
Leiter von verschiedenen Stromkreisen dürfen nebeneinander verlegt werden, im selben Leitungskanal (z.B. Elektro-Installationsrohr, zu öffnender Elektro-Installationskanal) liegen oder zum selben Mehrleiterkabel gehören, vorausgesetzt, dass diese Anordnung die einwandfreie Betriebsweise der entsprechenden Stromkreise nicht beeinträchtigt. Werden diese Stromkreise mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen betrieben, müssen die Leiter entweder durch geeignete Abdeckungen getrennt sein, oder für die höchste vorkommende Spannung, der ein beliebiger Leiter im selben Leitungskanal ausgesetzt sein kann, isoliert sein, z.B. für ungeerdete Systeme die Spannung Phase gegen Phase und für geerdete Systeme die Spannung Phase gegen Erde.


*vde*


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2011)

Ich grabe mal diesen älteren Beitrag wieder aus.

Hier in den Niederlanden darf man nur einen Motor pro Kabel anschliessen.
Wir haben aber jetzt einen deutschen Kunden, der gerne ein Stammkabel für mehrere Motoren haben möchte.
Darum meine Frage ob die genannten Normen heute immer noch aktuell sind und ob ich ein Kabel für mehrere Motoren nutzen darf?


----------



## jabba (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Marlob,

die Vorschrift gilt so noch.Hast Du denn einen Verweiss auf die holländische Vorschrift die das verbietet.
Gerade bei den Maschinen ist ja für diesen Part auch für die Holländer diese Vorschrift EN60204-1 vorgegeben.

Aber das muß ja nix heißen.

Bei den Franzmänner dürfen Sicherungen nur in einer bestimmten Richtung angeschlossen  sein.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (19 Oktober 2011)

na ja die Franzmänner kriegen ja auch immer wieder Ärger mit der EU, da sie zwecks Marktabschottung rechtswidrig Vorgaben europäischer Richtlinien  nicht 1:1 umsetzen, sondern verschärfen.


----------

